# Milan: nuova partnership... Green.



## admin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, è già all'orizzonte la partnership numero 26 per il Milan. Una partnership che che renderà il club rossonero più... green con i leader dell'energia solare.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, è già all'orizzonte la partnership numero 26 per il Milan. Una partnership che che renderà il club rossonero più... green con i leader dell'energia solare.



Ospite d'onore la Gretina?!


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, è già all'orizzonte la partnership numero 26 per il Milan. Una partnership che che renderà il club rossonero più... green con i leader dell'energia solare.


doveva capitare prima o poi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, è già all'orizzonte la partnership numero 26 per il Milan. Una partnership che che renderà il club rossonero più... green con i leader dell'energia solare.



portiamoci la borraccia da casa per la Birra ora. Plastic Free


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, è già all'orizzonte la partnership numero 26 per il Milan. Una partnership che che renderà il club rossonero più... green con i leader dell'energia solare.



Prima o poi questo AD alla fine ci farà cambiare maglia, ci toccherà passare ad una divisa verde con una bella striscia arcobaleno piantata nel mezzo.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi questo AD alla fine ci farà cambiare maglia, ci toccherà passare ad una divisa verde con una bella striscia arcobaleno piantata nel mezzo.


io lo spunto per il nuovo stemma l'ho dato nel mio avatar


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, è già all'orizzonte la partnership numero 26 per il Milan. Una partnership che che renderà il club rossonero più... green con i leader dell'energia solare.


Scontati come un pallone d'oro di Messi: evvai col greenwashing!
D'altronde un club di proprietà di un fondo ammeregano non può che essere in prima linea con i desiderata della grande finanza.


----------



## Roger84 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Basta che portino un bel po' di $$$...per il resto m'interessa poco, potremmo anche essere sponsorizzati da Greta in persona!


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi questo AD alla fine ci farà cambiare maglia, ci toccherà passare ad una divisa verde con una bella striscia arcobaleno piantata nel mezzo.


Ed il Diavolo diventerà un simbolo gay


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

Gazidis al posto di Cingolani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ed il Diavolo diventerà un simbolo gay



Prossimo passo sicuro.
E dichiareranno la mascotte Milanello fluida.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Gazidis al posto di Cingolani


c'incul'ani nel nostro caso


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ed il Diavolo diventerà un simbolo gay



LGBTACM.

Guarda, a parte l'immagine che mi ha disturbato come raramente accade, chiudiamo subito 'sto thread perché questi in tempo zero la prendono come idea, non mi voglio ritrovare a dover tifare la squadra simbolo del progressismo globalizzato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, è già all'orizzonte la partnership numero 26 per il Milan. Una partnership che che renderà il club rossonero più... green con i leader dell'energia solare.


Non capisco quale sia il problema. 
Ben venga qualsiasi sponsor.


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco quale sia il problema.
> Ben venga qualsiasi sponsor.


Infatti, basta che pagano bene. dov’e’ il problema.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2022)

L'importante è che portino soldi. Però ad oggi sono state sottoscritte tante "partnership" (quindi forniture) a di soldi pochi.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco quale sia il problema.
> Ben venga qualsiasi sponsor.


si scherza lollo , l'importante sono i $


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si scherza lollo , l'importante sono i $


a ok, non capivo l'ironia su qualcosa che porta soldi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'importante è che portino soldi. Però ad oggi sono state sottoscritte tante "partnership" (quindi forniture) a di soldi pochi.


No non è cosi, o almeno non tutte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Basta che portino un bel po' di $$$...per il resto m'interessa poco, potremmo anche essere sponsorizzati da Greta in persona!


anche i soldi saranno riciclati?


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> .



E' chiaro che si scherza e l'importante sono i soldi degli sponsor.

Però a pensar male, visto l'accanimento con il quale vengono seguite certe idee, mi domando se uno sponsor importante e che porterebbe vagonate di soldi venga poi rifiutato perché non facente parte del mondo "green" o "inclusivo".

Della serie, se ti chiedesse lo spazio pubblicitario aziende del calibro della Shell o la BP (British Petroleum), siamo sicuri che verrebbero prese in considerazione? Siamo sicuri che certe ideologie non vanno poi a pesare sulle scelte?

Spero di no, ma qualche piccolo dubbio ce l'ho.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che si scherza e l'importante sono i soldi degli sponsor.
> 
> Però a pensar male, visto l'accanimento con il quale vengono seguite certe idee, mi domando se uno sponsor importante e che porterebbe vagonate di soldi venga poi rifiutato perché non facente parte del mondo "green" o "inclusivo".
> 
> ...


vai sul sito della shell troverai gli stessi slogan di Gaz, ormai il mondo va in quella direzione (correttissima trascurando il giro di affari).
Gaz fa bene ad essere tra i primi a cavalcare l'onda.
Poi anche per me sono ridicoli gli slogan e le fregnacce che sentiamo tutti i giorni, che nulla hanno a che fare col campo, ma speriamo ci portino soldi almeno


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vai sul sito della shell troverai gli stessi slogan di Gaz, ormai il mondo va in quella direzione (correttissima trascurando il giro di affari).
> Gaz fa bene ad essere tra i primi a cavalcare l'onda.
> Poi anche per me sono ridicoli gli slogan e le fregnacce che sentiamo tutti i giorni, che nulla hanno a che fare col campo, ma speriamo ci portino soldi almeno



Sì ok, ho scritto quelle due con 20 anni di ritardo ideologico. Spero che il mio messaggio sia comunque chiaro.


----------



## King of the North (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> L'importante è che portino soldi. Però ad oggi sono state sottoscritte tante "partnership" (quindi forniture) a di soldi pochi.


Veramente dall’ultimo bilancio si evince come le nuove partnership abbiano portato soldi nelle casse del club…


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, è già all'orizzonte la partnership numero 26 per il Milan. Una partnership che che renderà il club rossonero più... green con i leader dell'energia solare.


Mi chiedo se in molti che prendono in giro abbiano capito che il calcio è prima di tutto un PRODOTTO (spiace ma è così) e quindi deve essere appetibile e sponsor e mercati.
E se oggi, piaccia o non piaccia, ci sono dei trend precisi (razzismo, diritti lgbt, ambientalismo) essi vanno rispettati, ob torto collo.
Che il milan arrivi tra i primi (in PL sono avanti secoli ovviamente) è una mossa intelligente e che ci premierà a livello di valore del brand, che significa più possibilità di spesa e acquisti di calciatori.
Quello deve fregarci, se per portarmi a milano i campioni devo mettere la bandiera BLM negli spogliatoi, la metto e pure con il sorriso!
Il fine giustifica i mezzi, sempre!


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2022)

Tempo fa lo scrissi qua dentro che avremmo messo i pannelli solari sulla trequarti al posto della turca e in nome della sostenibilità,e ci ho preso.


----------



## El picinin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ne dovrebbe entrare un altro a breve.


----------



## Stex (14 Febbraio 2022)

si ma di soldi?


----------



## Devil man (14 Febbraio 2022)

Woke


----------



## El picinin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> si ma di soldi?


Immagino qualcosa entri ma non saprei quanto.


----------



## ilPresidente (14 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Immagino qualcosa entri ma non saprei quanto.



ecco, sarebbe importante sapere prima
COSA entra ma sopratutto
DOVE, il quanto é relativo

^^


----------



## LukeLike (14 Febbraio 2022)

Basta che portino soldi poi non me ne frega nulla se è green, red o yellow.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se in molti che prendono in giro abbiano capito che il calcio è prima di tutto un PRODOTTO (spiace ma è così) e quindi deve essere appetibile e sponsor e mercati.
> E se oggi, piaccia o non piaccia, ci sono dei trend precisi (razzismo, diritti lgbt, ambientalismo) essi vanno rispettati, ob torto collo.
> Che il milan arrivi tra i primi (in PL sono avanti secoli ovviamente) è una mossa intelligente e che ci premierà a livello di valore del brand, che significa più possibilità di spesa e acquisti di calciatori.
> Quello deve fregarci, se per portarmi a milano i campioni devo mettere la bandiera BLM negli spogliatoi, la metto e pure con il sorriso!
> Il fine giustifica i mezzi, sempre!



Milan, sponsor e tifo a parte, 'sto fatto che i trend vanno rispettati è esattamente la cosa da combattere.

Stai dicendo esplicitamente che ci si deve piegare al mainstream, seppure per convenienza.

A te le conclusioni.


----------



## Djici (14 Febbraio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Veramente dall’ultimo bilancio si evince come le nuove partnership abbiano portato soldi nelle casse del club…


Non ho analizzato proprio nulla e quindi e facile che quello che sto per scrivere sia sbagliato... Ma ci vorrebbero tutti i contratti per sapere SE e DI QUANTO siano aumentati i ricavi da sponsor NUOVI.
Perché magari prendiamo di più SOLO perché abbiamo risultati migliori (sponsor che fanno contratti in base ai piazzamenti e alla visibilità sia in Europa che sui social... E tutto questo aumenta grazie alla parte sportiva che sta ottenendo ottimi risultati e non certo grazie a Gazidis e alle sue partnership...).

Ripeto. Sono solo ipotesi quelle che ho scritto.


----------



## El picinin (14 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Mika (14 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> ..


----------



## El picinin (14 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, è già all'orizzonte la partnership numero 26 per il Milan. Una partnership che che renderà il club rossonero più... green con i leader dell'energia solare.



Dal titolo sembra Green Pass.

L’importante è che arrivi la grana.


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che si scherza e l'importante sono i soldi degli sponsor.
> 
> Però a pensar male, visto l'accanimento con il quale vengono seguite certe idee, mi domando se uno sponsor importante e che porterebbe vagonate di soldi venga poi rifiutato perché non facente parte del mondo "green" o "inclusivo".
> 
> ...


Lavoro per una compagnia nello stesso settore e dello stesso calibro di Shell e BP e ti assicuro che le parole d’ordine sono renewables e inclusion and diversity. Tutti gli investimenti e le campagne pubblicitarie sono miarate a renewable energy e abbiamo un culture team interno per promuovere e monitorare inclusion end diversity all‘interno della compagnia così come nella comunità. Quindi anche in questo settore green a inclusione sono le parole d’ordine.
ti assicuro anche che Elliot management fund , che ha legami con questo settore, non sputerebbe sui soldi che vengono da oil and gas industry.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Lavoro per una compagnia nello stesso settore e dello stesso calibro di Shell e BP e ti assicuro che le parole d’ordine sono renewables e inclusion and diversity. Tutti gli investimenti e le campagne pubblicitarie sono miarate a renewable energy e abbiamo un culture team interno per promuovere e monitorare inclusion end diversity all‘interno della compagnia così come nella comunità.
> ti assicuro anche che Elliot management fund , che ha legami con questo settore, non sputerebbe sui soldi che vengono da oil and gas industry.


Ormai il termine "sostenibile" è diventato un marchio...di marketing

Anche una cosa che fanno da 100 anni nella stessa maniera, se è inquadrabile nel termine, quando fanno lo spot o lo pubblicizzano la parola "sostenibile" entra di default


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, è già all'orizzonte la partnership numero 26 per il Milan. Una partnership che che renderà il club rossonero più... green con i leader dell'energia solare.


.


----------



## El picinin (14 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, è già all'orizzonte la partnership numero 26 per il Milan. Una partnership che che renderà il club rossonero più... green con i leader dell'energia solare.



*Per l'ennesima volta: parlate solo di quello che leggete qui. Altre news, o pseudo tali, da fonti che non riteniamo attendibili, non ci interessano.

Restate on topic. *


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Milan, sponsor e tifo a parte, 'sto fatto che i trend vanno rispettati è esattamente la cosa da combattere.
> 
> Stai dicendo esplicitamente che ci si deve piegare al mainstream, seppure per convenienza.
> 
> A te le conclusioni.


Non al mainstream, ai soldi che movon il sole e le altre stelle


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Lavoro per una compagnia nello stesso settore e dello stesso calibro di Shell e BP e ti assicuro che le parole d’ordine sono renewables e inclusion and diversity. Tutti gli investimenti e le campagne pubblicitarie sono miarate a renewable energy e abbiamo un culture team interno per promuovere e monitorare inclusion end diversity all‘interno della compagnia così come nella comunità. Quindi anche in questo settore green a inclusione sono le parole d’ordine.
> ti assicuro anche che Elliot management fund , che ha legami con questo settore, non sputerebbe sui soldi che vengono da oil and gas industry.



Ci credo, ci mancherebbe, ho citato quei brand per farmi intendere su argomenti che magari fino ad anni fa sembravano distanti dal discorso ecologico. Mi spiace, ma non mi veniva in mente altro.

Detto questo, risottolineo e mi auguro che il discorso sponsor per il Milan sia totalmente slegato da ideologie. E magari un po' più sostanzioso.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non al mainstream, ai soldi che movon il sole e le altre stelle



Non mi hai proprio convinto. Ma non voglio farla lunga.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ci credo, ci mancherebbe, ho citato quei brand per farmi intendere su argomenti che magari fino ad anni fa sembravano distanti dal discorso ecologico. Mi spiace, ma non mi veniva in mente altro.
> 
> Detto questo, risottolineo e mi auguro che il discorso sponsor per il Milan sia totalmente slegato da ideologie. E magari un po' più sostanzioso.
> 
> ...


Io l'ho capito cosa vuoi dire, però dato che il mondo dove girano i soldi va tutto verso una direzione (sostenibilità ed inclusività tra un po pure dal panettiere ) , penso che se anche perdessimo un occasione di sponsor ''alla vecchia maniera'' ne troveremmo altri 5 nuovi.
Quello che mi preoccupa al solito è se siano solo accordi commerciali pubblicitari o soldi effettivi da versare in campo, su questo non garantisco per Idiott.
Forse gli unici che non si adegueranno sono i cinesi dell'Inter che sgasano con le loro turbine e fanno le liste dei gay


----------

